# SOLIDARIETA'



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

2008-07-29 16:53                                                                                                           MARINA RIPA DI MEANA DENUNCIA AGGRESSIONE IN TUNISIA                                                                                                                                                  ROMA - Aggredita e insultata su una spiaggia in Tunisia per essersi avvicinata ad un gruppo di donne con il velo. E' quanto racconta all' ANSA in una conversazione telefonica Marina Ripa di Meana, che dice di essere ancora sotto shock, per l'aggressione avvenuta ieri da parte di cinque uomini tunisini e per questo ha deciso di rientrare nel pomeriggio in Italia, con un giorno di anticipo rispetto al previsto.

"Stavo passeggiando su una bellissima spiaggia vicino a Kelibia, a un centinaio di chilometri da Tunisi, - Spiega - dove mi ero recata per qualche giorno di relax con un gruppo di amici. Avendo una camminata abbastanza sostenuta ho lasciato parecchio indietro la mia compagnia. Ad un certo punto incuriosita da un gruppo di donne sedute sulla spiaggia completamente vestite e con il velo mi sono avvicinata loro per scambiare due chiacchere. Ma ecco che all'improvviso dall'acqua sono spuntati cinque uomini che senza motivo mi hanno spintonata, aggredita, schiaffeggiata riempita di insulti. 15 minuti da incubo! Fin quando non sono arrivati i miei amici a soccorrermi".

Il motivo che può aver scatenato tanta ferocia, ipotizza la donna, può essere nel fatto che indossasse un costume da bagno intero ma color carne che "forse può aver tratto in inganno il gruppo di uomini". Ma la cosa che più ha stupito Marina Ripa Di Meana è che le donne che aveva avvicinato non abbiamo "mosso un dito o tentato, anche solo a parole, di difendermi. Sono rimaste impassibili, girando il volto dall'altra parte". Marina Ripa di Meana precisa di non aver fatto denuncia al momento dell'accaduto: "Lo farò una volta a Roma tramite mio marito".

***​ 



Quando parliamo di solidarieta' femminile ... alla faccia


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2008)

non li reggo...

ero al mercato e ne ho incontrata una vestita di nero con solo una fessura di un millimetro che le impediva di andare a sbattere sul muretto...

l'avrei fatta circolare con secchio messo per cappello, ma non sulla testa, ma con dentro la testa..ma come si permettono qui in italia di andare in giro vestite cosi, io ti voglio riconoscere quando parli con me, qui si usa cosi, e tu hai il dovere di adeguarti, sennò aria


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2008)

mari...tu arrivi alla solidarietà..ma quelle non conoscono ancora  l' a b c della civiltà...


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari...tu arrivi alla solidarietà..ma quelle non conoscono ancora  l' a b c della civiltà...




Micio ... 


























​


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2008)

*bah...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> non li reggo...
> 
> ero al mercato e ne ho incontrata una vestita di nero con solo una fessura di un millimetro che le impediva di andare a sbattere sul muretto...
> 
> l'avrei fatta circolare con secchio messo per cappello, ma non sulla testa, ma con dentro la testa..ma come si permettono qui in italia di andare in giro vestite cosi, io ti voglio riconoscere quando parli con me, qui si usa cosi, e tu hai il dovere di adeguarti, sennò aria


Non ho voglia neppure di discutere sul modo di vivere nei loro paesi e sul grado di civiltà nei rapporti sociali  .... Qui però resta un fatto indiscutibile, se una persona NON é riconoscibile con un documento di identità che dimostri de visu chi é.... ha gli stessi diritti che abbiamo noi se non abbiamo documenti e non dimostriamo chi siamo...........ZERO.
Non mi interessano le loro usanze, qui abbiamo delle leggi che valgono per chiunque stia sul nostro territorio, e con la legge il buonismo a buon mercato é superfluo e inconcludente.  
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2008)

Avete assolutamente ragione, pero' mi chiedo conoscendo i loro costumi, cazzo ti avvicini a fare due chiacchere?


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avete assolutamente ragione, pero' mi chiedo conoscendo i loro costumi, cazzo ti avvicini a fare due chiacchere?
















  Un po' di buon senso non guasterebbe mai.


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avete assolutamente ragione, pero' mi chiedo conoscendo i loro costumi, cazzo ti avvicini a fare due chiacchere?


Pubblicità?


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pubblicità?


Eh già, credo anch'io.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2008)

*non è il caso in questione* ma, a volte,
 chi del buon senso se ne è fatto un baffo ha cambiato il corso delle cose.
certe follie ci hanno fatto evolvere


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Luglio 2008)

Sicuramente la genialità sta anche nel non seguire gli schemi col paraocchi e avere  il coraggio di sperimentare, ma come hai giustamente sottolineato non è questo il caso. Qui + che di genialità puzza di pubblicità


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2008)

Avrebbero dovuto lapidarla, nel nome di Allah il misericordioso...


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avrebbero dovuto lapidarla, nel nome di Allah il misericordioso...


sì,
ma prima renderla afona perchè con quella voce, 
urlando, avrebbe ucciso troppi innocenti


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì,
> ma prima renderla afona perchè con quella voce,
> urlando, avrebbe ucciso troppi innocenti


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non è il caso in questione* ma, a volte,
> chi del buon senso se ne è fatto un baffo ha cambiato il corso delle cose.
> certe follie ci hanno fatto evolvere


Hai assolutamente ragione.
Pero' da occidentale uno schiaffo a Marina l'avrei dato pure io


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avrebbero dovuto lapidarla, nel nome di Allah il misericordioso...


Esatto.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2008)

*.......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto.


 

E' come sparare sulla Croce Rossa, e può anche starci..... potrebbe suggerirle un outing forzato, purché però non si pretenda che prendiamo sul serio quelli che vengono qui e ci "informano" su quello che dobbiamo mettere o togliere nei luoghi pubbici... o chi li difende !!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

In generale però, dando ovviamente il giusto credito a ciò che la "signora" ripa di meana sostiene, non vedo perchè non ci si dovrebbe avvicinare a un altro essere umano, a meno che ad esempio non avesse preteso di vederle in faccia o che si metessero in bikini pure loro...

Se Madre Teresa di Calcutta(lo so che non si può manco accostare con la sciura di cui sopra, ma è per esagerare) si fosse attenuta a quanto previsto dagli usi indù riguardo al contatto con i paria e i negletti vari...non avremmo avuto una Madre Teresa...


----------

